# Lotus Shoe Factory, Banbridge, N. Ireland(UK)



## VforVendetta (Jan 20, 2011)

In 1947, Down Shoes Ltd was opened to manufacture less expensive shoes for the Lotus Group. At it’s height, it became one of the largest employers in the area, employing 600 workers. Footwear was made with the brand names of Lotus, Marks and Spencer, Fii, and Frank Wright, although locally it was referred to as ‘the boot factory’.

The listed art deco building, initially built as an advance factory for the Northern Ireland Ministry of Commerce, has remained redundant and unoccupied since the factory closed it’s doors in 2002, when it became impossible to remain competitive.

In November 2008, planning permission was granted to convert the Lotus factory into approximately 160 houses and apartments.

It is envisaged that bringing the listed building back into use will provide an important focal point on the main gateway to Banbridge from Newry.

Courtesy of http://www.shazzakataya.com


----------



## King Al (Jan 20, 2011)

Good stuff V, like the clock in the second to last pic


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Agree with Al,the clock is my fave shot.


----------



## VforVendetta (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 22, 2011)

The pic with the graff 'zen' made me chuckle, as just before I noticed that I was thinking how the light and broken screen reminded me of a bamboo Japanese house. Hee.
I liked the clock pic too. 
Nice to see you again, V. Long time, no Vee!


----------



## dangerous dave (Jan 22, 2011)

Love art deco buildings...


----------



## krela (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm a bit disappointed tbh.

When I saw lotus shoes, in my mind I saw them making Heelys with gurt big motors strapped to the sides 

Nice report though, cheers


----------



## VforVendetta (Jan 22, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> The pic with the graff 'zen' made me chuckle, as just before I noticed that I was thinking how the light and broken screen reminded me of a bamboo Japanese house. Hee.
> I liked the clock pic too.
> Nice to see you again, V. Long time, no Vee!



haha Thanks Foxy!


----------

